# 2011 IndyCar Racing



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*Foyt to Drive Pace Car*

Foyt steps up to the plate as Trump stands down.

May 12, 2011

The ego, the car, and now the climbdown © Associated Press

Indianapolis legend AJ Foyt has accepted an invitation to step in for Donald Trump as the celebrity pace-car driver after the modest Trump stood down from the position in the light of widespread criticism that he was picked in the first place.

"I never knew officially who was going to drive it," Foyt said. "I knew they said Donald Trump, but, you know No. 2 can wind up winning the race and I've done that before. So if I outdueled him, I'm very happy about it."

The decision allows race organisers to switch the focus from Trump's potential presidential aspirations back to the centennial celebration of the first Indy 500. Trump was chosen as the pace-car driver last month, but backed out after opponents called him too divisive and too much of a distraction.

Those that wanted Trump out included Indiana Rep. Jeb Bardon, a Democrat who represents the area around the historic 2.5-mile oval. He gave a floor speech last week in the Indiana Legislature calling for a change. A Facebook page dedicated to dumping Trump drew more than 18,000 followers.

Trump drew criticism for questioning whether President Obama was born outside the United States. He also has questioned whether Obama was qualified to attend two Ivy League schools.

Belskus said he never anticipated the backlash -- or Trump's political views -- becoming an issue leading up to next Sunday's opening day. "Trump is a remarkable person and people seem to either just love him or hate him, but it's very passionate in both directions," Belskus said. "He has a lot of supporters. Part of it is with the things he's been doing over the past month, six weeks with the potential presidential bid that has brought a lot of attention to it and that, frankly, we didn't expect."

It's the first time the speedway has changed pace-car drivers since 2001, when injured golfer Greg Norman could not drive. Race organisers then put Elaine Irwin Mellencamp in the car as the first female to drive the car.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2012 IndyCar Concept

The 2012 IZOD IndyCar Series oval concept car and its companion road/street course model were unveiled May 10 for the public to digest what it might see soon on the series' diverse set of racetracks.

The mockups, exactly what 2012 car project manager Tony Cotman wanted to display, will be in the Pagoda Plaza at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway through the 100th anniversary Indianapolis 500 on May 29.

A rolling chassis - dubbed the IndyCar Safety Cell - will be the universal feature of the next generation car, with bodywork open to development and sale by any approved manufacturer. Three engine companies - Honda, Chevrolet and Lotus -- committed for 2012 will augment the IndyCar Safety Cell and aero kit programs, creating its own buzz.

"The idea behind these is to show two totally different-looking vehicles that underneath are the same chassis," Cotman said. "There is a lot of room for aerodynamic kit development and that's what this platform is about - allowing people the freedom to design as they wish, dream as they wish and come up with a superior product than others. That's what drives competition.

"So will these be exactly what Dallara's kits are going to look like on road courses and ovals next year? No."

Dallara Automobili's aero components for the prototype car that is scheduled to undergo initial testing the first week of August are currently being finalized through wind tunnel testing at the company's headquarters in Parma, Italy.

"The display cars are mockups of some of the things we could be doing on these cars," said Sam Garrett, Dallara's U.S.-based quality control leader who returned this past weekend from Italy. "We have a plan and it's all coming together. About 95 percent of the parts of the car are in production, and we'll be assembling the prototype car shortly. By August, we'll already have to be into the production run for the first 30 or 40 cars of parts."

The public will note the differentiation in bodywork on the variety of racetracks, though Garrett said the company is "really proud" that there will be cost savings to teams beyond the initial chassis purchase price of $349,000 (which includes everything but the seat and steering wheel), such as one set of suspension.

"Our current car there is a road course suspension and completely separate oval suspension - uprights, wishbones, brakes, everything," Garrett said. "On the new car, the package is the same. You need to make a change to the left-side camber between the two, but that's it. Teams will have to do a lot of setup work and maybe tweak some of the aero stuff, and maybe some of the things used on road courses won't be used on ovals, but it's a much easier transition.

"And they'll have less inventory. We embraced that not only are we going to make the car less expensive to buy but also less expensive to maintain. With only one set of suspension and uprights, that's a lot less spares that you have to carry, and the spares you do have on the truck will be applicable at every race."

After presenting its rolling chassis concept and business model, Dallara Automobili was recommended last July by the seven-member ICONIC Committee to design and produce the 2012 car that includes the attributes of safety, raceability, cost-effectiveness, efficiency, relevant technology, American-made, green and modern looking.

Construction of Dallara's U.S. headquarters will begin in the next week on Main Street in Speedway, Ind. - a few hundred yards from the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. In the meantime, company personnel will assemble the chassis and work out of a temporary home across the street.

"We've spent a lot of time trying to incorporate all the elements the ICONIC Committee asked for - safety, lower cost, something that looks unique," Garrett added. "Our time has been focused on making the car safe and stable so that it is possible to put different bodywork styles on it to make it look unique.

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...3-divergent-2012-car-concepts-match-schedule/

http://indycar.com/tech/content/38523-indycar-2012/

http://indycar.com/multimedia/photos/6277-2012-indycar-unveiling/


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and links.

As I said before, Tony George really f/u'd Indy Cars and nearly killed the sport. 

But with these new cars and 3 top engine suppliers coming into the sport, I believe it will bounce back. With the partially raised side pods and the rear wheels covers, these cars should be amazingly fast, especially on the ovals.

This may be where McLaren got the idea for their two level side pods. :dunno:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Indy Qualifying

1. Alex Tagliani _ 227.472 mph

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...963-tagliani-grabs-top-spot-on-wild-pole-day/

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...2-pole-gives-tagliani-measure-of-vindication/

http://indycar.com:8080/var/assets/startinglineup500.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

franka said:


> With the partially raised side pods and the rear wheels covers, these cars should be amazingly fast, especially on the ovals.


IndyCar is going to reduce turbo boost at ovals and increase boost at road courses.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Indianapolis 500 champions Helio Castroneves and Dario Franchitti plus 2005 Rookie of the Year Danica Patrick will "flip the switch" to turn the tower of the Empire State Building in the heart of Manhattan green in honor of the 100th anniversary Indianapolis 500.

The May 23 event is part of the media blitz for all Indy 500 competitors in 13 North American cities.

Pole sitter Alex Tagliani, James Hinchcliffe and Paul Tracy will celebrate Victoria Day with fellow Canadians in Toronto.

"We have a Canadian on the pole, another one on Row 5 and Paul in the show so I think it's a good start and I hope we can get the Canadian fans excited about next Sunday," said Hinchcliffe, a native of suburban Toronto who qualified as the second-quickest rookie in 13th in the No. 06 Sprott Newman/Haas Racing entry.

"We had a great day, and the whole team did with Oriol (Servia) getting on the front row and me solidly in the show. Our plan was to go out once and sit the rest of the day, and we were fortunate we were able to do that."

Joseph Bellina, general manager of the Empire State Building, will greet the trio of competitors and invite them to flip the switch. They'll then join the Borg-Warner Trophy on the 86th floor observation area for photographs.

Visits to CNN American Morning, ABC News Now, Wake Up with Al on The Weather Channel, Sirius/XM, Sports Illustrated, WFAN, Fox Business, ESPN The Magazine, FOX Sports and a media roundtable at the Palm West also are part of the itinerary.

On May 24, the front row of Tagliani, Servia and Scott Dixon will visit many of the properties at ESPN in Bristol, Conn.

The cities with drivers attending:

Boston: Simona de Silvestro, Will Power, Justin Wilson
Chicago: Ryan Briscoe, Graham Rahal
Cincinnati: Scott Dixon, Takuma Sato, Tomas Scheckter, Pippa Mann
Dallas: Marco Andretti
Dayton, Ohio: Alex Lloyd, Bertrand Baguette, Jay Howard
Las Vegas: Townsend Bell
Louisville: John Andretti, Davey Hamilton, JR Hildebrand
Miami: Ana Beatriz, Tony Kanaan, E.J. Viso, Oriol Servia
Milwaukee: Charlie Kimball, Bruno Junqueira, Vitor Meira, Buddy Rice
Nashville: Ed Carpenter, (team owner) Sarah Fisher
New York: Helio Castroneves, Danica Patrick, Dario Franchitti
Tampa: Dan Wheldon
Toronto: Alex Tagliani, James Hinchcliffe, Paul Tracy

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...starting-field-blitzes-north-american-cities/


----------



## henry8520 (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, Guys, I am dam excited to Watch this amazing race, and I am sure that this 500 mile race will prove awesome, Indy 500 will rock surely


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The sound of Chevrolet's twin-turbo V-6 engine for the 2012 IZOD IndyCar Series car will be heard on the racetrack this summer.
The engine program, being developed jointly by GM and Ilmor Engineering, is on track for Chevy's return to the IZOD IndyCar Series, according to Mark Kent, director of GM Racing.

"We have reached all of our development plan milestones to date," Kent said. "The research and design teams are working diligently to achieve the objectives and meet the demanding deadlines of this ambitious program.

"The initial design of the major components has been completed, and all of the components are currently in the process of being manufactured. The first fully functional Chevrolet IndyCar engine is scheduled to fire up in June, and we plan to begin track testing the Chevy twin-turbo V-6 in the third quarter."

Chevrolet announced on Nov. 12, 2010, that it would produce a purpose-built 2.2-liter, twin-turbocharged, direct-injected V-6 racing engine powered by E85 fuel to compete in the 2012 IZOD IndyCar Series.

The Chevrolet engine is being developed in England and will be built in Michigan. It will join Honda and Lotus as engine manufacturers for next season. Chevrolet competed in Indy car racing as an engine manufacturer in 1986-93 and 2002-05 with V-8 engines, winning 104 races, powering six driver champions and posting seven Indianapolis 500 victories.

Kent said the IZOD IndyCar Series engine platform is a "technology transfer."

"Turbo-charged, direct injection and the use of E85 are all the technologies that we're using in the street to build cars that are fun to drive, high-performing yet fuel efficient and environmentally friendly," he said. "So it's a great opportunity for us to take the learning at the racetrack and apply it to our street car."

Direct injection and turbocharging are available in several Chevrolet passenger cars. Direct injection introduces fuel into the combustion chamber under high pressure. As the fuel vaporizes in the cylinder, it cools the air and fuel mixture, enabling the use of a high compression ratio and improving engine performance and efficiency.

Turbocharging harnesses exhaust energy to compress air into the induction system, increasing the amount of oxygen available for the combustion process and thereby enhancing power.

"To further enhance that technology transfer, we are deeply involved in the development of this new engine," Kent continued. "This is not an exercise in badge engineering. Chevrolet is fully collaborating with Ilmor on development. We are providing our resources and expertise in various areas, including E85 fuel and direct injection. Our supplier base also is providing components and technical expertise toward the IndyCar program.

"The result of this technology transfer is two-fold: We think we'll have a better product on the track and we're going to take the enhancements that we learn and incorporate them into our future production engine portfolio."

"Chevrolet is actively participating in the process to finalize the 2012 engine rules, and we have developed a productive working relationship with both the IZOD IndyCar Series and the other engine manufacturers," Kent said. "One of the topics under discussion is the timetable for the introduction of brand-specific aero kits. Chevrolet fully supports the aero kit concept, and we are continuing our dialogue with IndyCar Series leadership on the aero kit introduction."
Team Penske has committed to Chevrolet power 2012, and Chevrolet is currently in discussion with other teams in accordance with the series' regulations.

Chevrolet, which will celebrate its 100th anniversary on Nov. 3, was represented in the inaugural Indianapolis 500 in 1911 by Arthur -- the middle brother of Louis (founder of the car company) and Gaston. A Chevrolet vehicle has paced the 500 Mile Race 22 times, and on May 29 four-time Indy 500 winner A.J. Foyt will drive the Chevrolet Camaro Convertible SS Pace Car.

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...roletand-39-s-2012-program-right-on-schedule/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Two of the most successful teams in the IZOD IndyCar Series have aligned with different engine manufacturers for the 2012 season, setting up initial lines of competition that INDYCAR had sought when it announced plans for the next generation car.

Honda Performance Development's turbocharged 2.2-liter V-6 engine will power Chip Ganassi Racing cars, while Team Penske will be powered by Chevrolet's twin-turbocharged 2.2-liter V-6.

"We're thrilled to be partnering with a team the caliber of Chip Ganassi Racing as an exciting new era of IndyCar competition dawns in 2012," said Erik Berkman, president of Honda Performance Development and vice president of product planning for American Honda.

"As many of you will recall, the Ganassi organization was one of our partners when Honda won its first Championship Auto Racing Teams Manufacturers' Championship in 1996; and a Ganassi driver, Jimmy Vasser, won our first CART drivers' title. Since then, multiple race victories and series championships have followed in both CART and IndyCar Series competition. This is a trend we plan to continue in 2012."

Designed at HPD's Santa Clarita, Calif., facility, engine is under development, with initial track testing scheduled for the first week of August, according the 2012 INDYCAR project manager Tony Cotman. Chip Ganassi Racing will assume primary responsibility for track testing.

Honda joined the IZOD IndyCar Series in 2003, and has been the sole engine supplier since 2006. In addition to Chevrolet, Lotus will supply engines for 2012 and beyond.

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...3077-ganassi-teams-align-with-honda-for-2012/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

INDYCAR has hired Trevor Knowles as director of engine development. His primary role will be to monitor all engine manufacturers' performance and competition.

The sanctioning body also announced that Michigan-based BorgWarner will be the exclusive turbocharger supplier for engine manufacturers. Badged EFR (Engineered For Racing), the turbochargers feature ceramic ball bearings and stainless steel turbine housings. Like the engines being supplied for the 2012 car, the BorgWarner turbos have a strong connection to production vehicles.

"This product is engineered to meet the demanding performance requirements of IZOD IndyCar Series racing," said Timothy M. Manganello, CEO and chairman of BorgWarner. "BorgWarner's EFR turbochargers offer an unprecedented combination of advanced technologies, designed to boost the performance of down-sized engines while improving fuel economy."

http://www.borgwarner.com/en/default.aspx

http://www.borgwarner.com/en/News/PressReleases/BWNews/2011-05-27_ NR EFR Turbos for IRL.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Indy Race

1. Dan Wheldon

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...redible-finish-to-100th-anniversary-indy-500/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...39/2337-indianapolis-500-mile-race/1365-race/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Texas Race 1

1. Dario Franchitti

Texas Race 2

1. Will Power

http://indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/43392-championship-duel-firing-up-on-ovals/

http://indycar.com/schedule/raceresults/55-izod-indycar-series/139/2338-firestone-twin-275s-race-1/

http://indycar.com/schedule/raceresults/55-izod-indycar-series/139/2899-firestone-twin-275s-race-2/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Milwaukee Race

1. Dario Franchitti

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...-for-fatherand-39-s-day-franchitti-and-power/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...-series/139/2339-the-milwaukee-225/1367-race/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Iowa Race

1.	Marco Andretti

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...698-andretti-wins-for-first-time-in-78-races/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...series/139/2340-iowa-corn-indy-250/1369-race/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toronto Qualifying

1. Will Power _ 59.577

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...39-power-extends-pole-qualifying-streak-to-8/

http://www.indycar.com:8080/var/assets/Honda Indy Toronto Starting Grid.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toronto Race

1. Dario Franchitti

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...-franchitti-prevails-in-no-holds-barred-race/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/rac...series/139/2341-honda-indy-toronto/1370-race/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Edmonton Qualifying

1. Takuma Sato _ 1:18.517

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/44208-sato-puts-it-together-in-qualifying/

http://www.indycar.com:8080/var/assets/Edmonton Indy Starting Grid.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Edmonton Race

1. Will Power

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55-izod-indycar-series/44215-hard-fought-1-2-team-penske-finish/

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/raceresults/55-izod-indycar-series/139/2516-edmonton-indy/1460-race/


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

If a driver causes another driver to crash out of the race that driver should be black flagged. A drive-thru penalty is just a slap on the wrist while the other guy is sitting on the sidelines.

Parity is needed here. It will bring better racing and less crashing, which seems to be at epidemic levels.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Mid-Ohio Qualifying

IndyCar Dallara-Honda_ 1:08.078

ALMS P1 Lola-Mazda _ 1:12.727

ALMS GT BMW M3 _ 1:20.539

http://www.indycar.com/news/show/55...44455-dixon-earns-first-pole-start-of-season/

http://www.indycar.com:8080/var/assets/HondaIndy200Starting Grid1.pdf

http://www.americanlemans.com/files/results/2011/ALMS Mid Ohio Final Grid.pdf


----------

